# Deprofundis on diet of good things?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mainly Tuna sandwichs, fries Eggplant & zucchini, some vines leafs hmm love these, noodles, all weats bread, ginger ale two glasses a day, a lot of water, coffee & tea, jesus it's like 34 degrees today, I dont feel like eating stuff like steak, meat is heavy on the stomach when warm temperature and humidex strike in!

This is what I'm eating mainly, what about your diet?


----------



## ECraigR (Jun 25, 2019)

I mostly eat vegetable matter and grains. I work for a local Co-Op and always get to tasty foodstuffs from them for free. One perk of the job. Also constantly drinking water, and am a big tea fan with quite a large collection of tea.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't like tuna fish so I eat salmon and a bit of free range chicken. I love fruit and berries, but I really need to expand my intake of vegetables. I mainly eat spinach and broccoli, but I want to eat more avocado and other healthy veggies. A new restaurant called Core Life Eatery opened in town and they have a lot of healthy green dishes. My wife and I go there once a week. I drink water, coffee, and some almond milk. And a little beer during the summer months but I've cut way back in the past few years. I also eat beans, and other seeds and nuts. I go easy on the beef and pork. Since I cut out cheese, yogurt, and dairy milk I've lost a little weight. I keep the bread to a minimum too.

I had some cantaloupe for breakfast but I'm feeling hungry again. I need some protein now.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

We have fish 3 times a week and meat/vegetables the rest. Norwegians are known to eat way too much red meat...Later we'll have Chicken Korma for dinner. I like cheese on my bread in the morning with a glass of orange juice. I drink a lot of coffee and almost enough water. Not the worst diet, but not the best either...


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

i will eat almost everything-escargot -fiddlehead firns-emu-oysters-calamari-ink of squid-brains-liver-tripe....okra do not like okra unless its in gumbo.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

cucumber sandwitches is a most whit low in fat no colesterol adding.
An as a special once ina while OKA cheese and Stout & raisins.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

May I had to this diet I try to avoid French fries, this mean Poutine, hot chicken, fish N chips and coca cola & pizza, you get it , junk foods, needless to say.

But i dont avoid it all, when invited to my parents, they eat junk-food, I feel force to adpted, out of respect. One Poutine or hot-dog here and there once in a while wont kill me, excess kills!

So bottle down to , deprofundis eat your vedgies young man, sleep at night boy, relax, now i sleep at 10 o'clock maximum or 11 at worst during the night I do my best to fight insomnia pro-actively and sleep


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Eggplant ala Deprofundis

Ingredients Pepper, salt, olive oil, exotic red pepper

Start you pan at 3 you dont won't to burn your oil, then when the oil start put the eggplant slice in thin slice whit ''pannure''=Flour + croutons. An voila it take 12 minute after 6 minutes, turn them on the other side wait six others minute and voila! you got fried Eggplant, may i subject whit this white wine?

I gave some to my local chinese convenience store friendly Susan, she said they were perfect she eaten everything, she was happy.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

I used to drink a lot of orange juice but I stopped a few years ago. Too much sugar. Now I eat a lot of those sweet mandarin oranges during Jan thru March when they taste the best. It's been so hot and muggy the past few days I just want to drink a big glass of dark beer. But I can only drink two beers in a day. Not like the old days. And most of the time I only have one.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Spinage ala Deprofundis: Ingrédients

Spinage, salt, onion salt, pepper, Butter,, extra virgin from Italy
Could steam fried 10 minutes bonne appéttttiit , miam miam
Nice deep green vedgies!!



















P.s ceci est mon petit goutter = this is a colation before sleeping, I love spinage


----------

